# Some quotes



## Cthulhu (Nov 8, 2001)

I pulled some quotes from Loren Christensen's _The Fighter's Fact Book_ that I thought were keen and thought I'd share them with y'all.

"Man cannot discover new oceans unless he has the courage to lose sight of the shore." - Andre Gide

"It takes courage to push youself to places you have never been before, to test your limits, to break through barriers.  And the day came when the risk it took to remain tight inside the bud was more painful than the risk it took to blossom." - Anais Nin

"When danger approaches, sing to it." - Arab proverb

"Courage is being scared to death - but saddling up anyway." - John Wayne

"To dare is to lose one's footing momentarily. To not dare is to lose one's self." - Soren Kierkegaard

"Come to the edge.
 No, we will fall.
 Come to the edge.
 No, we will fall.
 They came to the edge.
 He pushed them, and they flew." - Guillaume Appolinaire

"Courage is reisitance to fear, mastery of fear - not abscence of fear." - Mark Twain

"Courage is simply the willingness to be afraid and act anyway." - Robert Anthony

"Courage in not the absence of fear but rather the judgement that something else is more important than fear." - Ambrose Redmoon.

Here's a story at the end of the book that I will try to tell from memory.  At the time, Mr. Christensen was training for his black belt in Modern Arnis with the late Prof. Remy Presas:

'The professor motioned me over.  He put his hand on my shoulder and poked me in the chest and said, "Christensen," then he looked over his shoulder as if to see if anyone was listening, "If you train very hard..."

Christensen thought he was about to be exposed to some esoteric knowledge.  He prepared to pledge that he would hold this knowledge secret and pass it on only to those he felt worthy.

"If you train very hard..." Again the professor looked around as if to check for eavesdroppers.

The anticipation drove Christensen mad, thinking _If I train very hard...and?!_ 

"...you will be very good."

That was it.  Simple, and to the point.  _If you train very hard, you will be very good._ '

Okay, enough babbling.  The book has much more stuff in it.  Check it out. I may do an actual review later.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2001)

I like.  More!  More!


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 18, 2002)

Agreed!!!!! I love quotes, Ive spent hours and hours looking for good quotes. BRAVO


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> *I love quotes*



Same here. Is there a collection of martial arts quotes that has been published? There are books of quotations for so many other purposes.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 20, 2002)

Hurm...

There are lots of Web sites with topic-specific quotes.  Maybe it's time for a martial arts quote site?

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2002)

Well...anyone wants to do one up, I'll give ya a nice price break on the hosting.  

Seriously, I think it would be a cool idea.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Maybe it's time for a martial arts quote site?
> *



Definitely. It'd need to be organized by topic or person.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> Same here. Is there a collection of martial arts quotes that has been published? There are books of quotations for so many other purposes. *



Well, the _Tao of Jeet Kune Do_ could be used for many quotes, though Lee had a habit of paraphrasing Taoist sayings to make them fit in with the martial arts 

I used to have a list of quotes, many of them martial arts related.  Can't find it now.  

Cthulhu
finally back home and babbling again


----------



## Kirk (Jan 21, 2002)

There's a quotes section on kenponet.com, but scrolling through
them is a bit of an annoyance, and their sever is super slow.

One on there that I really like is:

"How long does it take the average person to get a black belt?
Average people don't get black belts" -- Huk Planas


----------



## Jim M (Jan 21, 2002)

Most people train until they get tired and then stop.  I train to get tired, and that is where my training starts.  That is where I gain.

---Benny Urquidez


----------



## tonbo (May 7, 2002)

ROFL.....that is the greatest!  I love it!!

Ya gotta love the understatement and the "zen" in that one.  That is beautiful.

I have a bunch of quotes laying around somewhere.....I should organize them and put them up.  Some, I think you guys would love...

Here's one for you, Gou.....assuming you ever read this.....

"Anything that is not nailed down is mine.  Anything that *is* nailed down, I can pry up and carry away"  

(I don't remember who said it, but it was attributed to a third-world strongman. )

Peace--


----------

